# Seeking Game in Tulsa, OK



## C.A.U.K (Sep 1, 2003)

I've just moved to Tulsa, and I'm looking for a game to join.  I'm 24, a Research Assistant at TU, and I've been playing D&D since the early nineties.  I'm familiar with all three editions, but I've had limited experience with other systems.


----------



## varagon (Sep 5, 2003)

C.A.U.K said:
			
		

> I've just moved to Tulsa, and I'm looking for a game to join.  I'm 24, a Research Assistant at TU, and I've been playing D&D since the early nineties.  I'm familiar with all three editions, but I've had limited experience with other systems.




We have a gamer in our game group from Tulsa.  Email me offline for details, or join the SEKGG and message him directly.  If you both got together, you could carpool to our monthly gaming session!

Bob Nolan
www.angelfire.com/theforce/sekgg


----------

